# New Electric Guitar



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got myself a new electric guitar from the good lady wife for Christmas. I'd consider myself to be an improver on the guitar and my interest has been rekindled by the PS3 game rocksmith.

So my squire strat is 18 years old and a little rough around the edges so I wanted something a little different. Originally I wanted a les paul style guitar so with a £300 budget I was looking at epiphones and ESP LTD's etc but after buying a 'Friday afternoon' Ltd with issues I eventually after some research tried and bought a Schecter Omen Extreme 6. The best description of the guitar I can give is it looks and feels a little like a strat with the sound and feeling of a Les Paul. Anyway here she is:-





Finally on reading the care instructions I was amused to find they use and recommend using Meguiars products!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Tidy  These are very well appointed aesthetically. Only thing I didn't get on with was the neck, quite thin for my hands. I went for a fat Les Paul to compensate for the skinny neck


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Tidy  These are very well appointed aesthetically. Only thing I didn't get on with was the neck, quite thin for my hands. I went for a fat Les Paul to compensate for the skinny neck


Yes the neck is quite thin which surprised me as my hands are quite big but somehow it works well and it feels good. I had the Ltd ec 256 and that had a twisted neck and that had a narrow neck and I kept catching on the adjacent strings when fretting notes. I think it just goes to show that you must try guitars before you buy them!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Shows how we are all different I personally love thin necks- a tele neck is great to me but I hate SG type necks.

Lovely finish on the guitar though. Schecter make some nice guitars.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Very nice guitar you've got there, liking that top!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

